# Da with SRP



## n60gav (Jan 27, 2007)

Can I apply SRP with my DA :buffer: after I have used megs 105. Got so much SRP to use up before start using 205megs


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

SRP has little cut so use the 205 first, then SRP by DA - SRP contains fillers which will help mask any remaining imperfections, then wax by hand


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Super Resin Polish by DA is so easy it makes short work of a quick shine. I would never go back to applying by hand agin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

n60gav said:


> Can I apply SRP with my DA :buffer: after I have used megs 105. Got so much SRP to use up before start using 205megs


Yes, you can.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I would definitely use 205 after 105, 105 does leave it's own haze depending on what pad you use, so if you want to do it properly then always finish off with a finishing polish.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what is the best pad to use on super resin polish and 105 105 and pad selection


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

105 :- orange or green cg hex 
205 :- white or black
AG SRP :- white pad 
mac


----------



## Munkee1805 (Oct 22, 2012)

I took delivery of my DAS6 yesterday and gave it a go with SRP - what a difference it's made!

the only thing I found was I was getting a lot of powder, so perhaps working it too much, or using too much product? 

I did give a squirt of AG Rapid Detailer but was getting a lot of splatter on other panels - is this normal?

Anyway, as said above - it's the way I'll be using SRP from now on! After a buff up, I applied a coat of AG HD Wax (again, a new product for me) and the finish is outstanding compared to what I've achieved before. I'm intending to put a coat of Extra Gloss on my other vehicles (wife's car is going up for sale, so not squandering all my product on it!) between the SRP and HD Wax.

Just need to refine my technique with practice I guess.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Munkee1805 said:


> I took delivery of my DAS6 yesterday and gave it a go with SRP - what a difference it's made!
> 
> the only thing I found was I was getting a lot of powder, so perhaps working it too much, or using too much product?
> 
> ...


Splatter is normally too much product or working at high speed setting. SRP is great but don't treat it like a conventional polish like 205, slow speed with a finishing pad is all that is required. No need to work the SRP for many passes


----------



## Munkee1805 (Oct 22, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> Splatter is normally too much product or working at high speed setting. SRP is great but don't treat it like a conventional polish like 205, slow speed with a finishing pad is all that is required. No need to work the SRP for many passes


I see - I was using the DAS6 on setting 1 to get the SRP across the panel area and then up to 4.5 to work the product (using 4 bean sized blobs on a blue 3m pad).

I'll try half the product over a smaller area on a setting of 2.3-3 and see how it fares. I also gave a squirt of QD, which I'll go a bit lighter on as well.

Cheers for the advice,

Steve


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Autoglym advice for Super Resin Polish by hand is to use a damp sponge Polish applicator.
I use a Scholl Concepts Black waffle pad mist with QD to start and keep the quantity of Super Resin Polish down just a few blobs. You will be amazed how little is required when applying by DA.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Munkee1805 said:


> I see - I was using the DAS6 on setting 1 to get the SRP across the panel area and then up to 4.5 to work the product (using 4 bean sized blobs on a blue 3m pad).
> 
> I'll try half the product over a smaller area on a setting of 2.3-3 and see how it fares. I also gave a squirt of QD, which I'll go a bit lighter on as well.
> 
> ...


It has been many years since I used SRP by machine but I would suggest applying at speed 1 or 2. It is always worth experimenting with speeds but remember my speed is not always better

As an aside, the 3M blue pad would not be my chosen pad. I will happily spend all day praising the 3M pads for a rotary but they will be less efficient with a DA. This does not mean they wont work, they will but they will absorb some of the orbit from the DA and so loose some effectiveness


----------

